# Mexico, NY last year



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

We didn't have much going on down here last winter when Mexico and Oswego got hit, so we went up and shoveled some roofs. We did it more for nostalgic reasons, than to actually make any money. How often do you get to see this kind of snow??


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

A few more... Hope we get this much snow down here this year!!!payup


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That's alot of snow. Good pics.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

wow...ive always dreamed of a winter like that here. i highly doubt it happening. i have seen pics though that my grandparents have of huge snows like that back in the 40s and 50s


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

06HD BOSS;411462 said:


> wow...ive always dreamed of a winter like that here. i highly doubt it happening. i have seen pics though that my grandparents have of huge snows like that back in the 40s and 50s


Ya didn't even have to go back that far..I remember as a kid there's been some good snows in the winters of the 60's and 70's in the Hudson Valley Region of NY


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That one with all the snow in front of the house....that SUCKS!! lol, If that was your house i hope you parked the plow truck in the garage first to push out  
That makes me want snow so so so bad, but give me another week and a half so i can finish my plow, it's in a lot of pieces!!!!


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

It wouldn't have mattered where you parked your plow truck, you'd be in trouble. It was too deep, 6-7 feet in places, you couldn't push it, you had to throw it. The guy that was with me fell off a roof into the back yard, and he was literally stuck up to his armpits, his feet werent touching hard ground, and he couldnt move . We had to dig a path through 5-6 foot snow to him to get him back to the driveway. Needless to say, he bought dinner when we were done!!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

*Pics*

WOW-WOW-WOW I have plowed snow in montana never ever never had snow like that your pics are great wesport


----------



## Dhouse (Oct 10, 2007)

It looks cool after its all done, but I'm sure its a headache during the whole storm. How in the hell do you move 6'-7' of snow. In the Detroit area a couple of years ago we had 24" of snow and it closed the whole city down for 2 days. I can't image 6' - 7'


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

*Dhouse*

they get that kind of snow all the time, well maybe not 6' but 2'-3' at a time right off the end of lake Ontario right in the heavy lake effect zone.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

All i got to say is..... Holy @#%& thats alot of snow.  Nice pictures by the way


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

Like BigEarl said, they get their snow in feet all the time. What amazed us, these pics were taken less than 24 hours after the main snowfall, with more on the way, and everything was running along just like normalwesport . We went to the ATM to get money, went to McDonalds, stopped at the grocery store to grab some sodas . I think the only thing that wasn't open was the schools.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I lived in upstate New York in 93, we were getting 12 inch snowfalls on a regular basis, so the blizzard of 93 wasn't that big of a deal. Of course, we couldn't find our cars out in the driveway, and they shut down the highways, but other than that it was just more snow. We already had a ton when that one hit. Everyone up there has snowmobiles for getting around, they arent so much for recreation its kind of like a second car. In fact my stepmother had two of her four kids during the winter, had to be brought to the hospital on a snowmobile.
Naturally I didn't have a plow in 93. Funny how people up there who grew up with it handle it so well. Everybody drives pretty fast but no one ever crashes. Down here if we get a dusting all the soccer moms and dads immediately drive their big AWD SUV directly into the ditch.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

yeh the worst part of the 93 storm really was the drifts, the snow amount wasnt really that large just the winds made it terriable.. i had a few rescue call that night for the for dept. back than i had my 77 chevy short box 12" of lift and 40" tires with plow set up and pretty much was able to go any where i wanted... wish i still had that truck.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

12 inches of lift...40" tires AND a plow ??

musta been one hell of a custom set up


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Detroitdan where did you live in upstate NY in 93. Was In high School in Boonville NY and I remember we got hammered. I was working at a convenient store and I was there 20 hrs because no one in one could get around period.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

bigearl;413647 said:


> Detroitdan where did you live in upstate NY in 93. Was In high School in Boonville NY and I remember we got hammered. I was working at a convenient store and I was there 20 hrs because no one in one could get around period.


Lived in Forestport, right out behind the Wigwam, and I worked in Utica for a few months. I loved it there but the GF hated it so we moved back. Used to go to Boonville for groceries and stuff, since there was nothing in Forestport. Also used to ride snowmobiles to Boonville, my father's first house up there was right on the state trail so we could go right out of our driveway.

Small world; a couple years ago I was driving a heavy wrecker and got sent to eastern Mass to pick up an antique fire truck someone was restoring. Couldn't believe it when I saw Boonville FD on the door.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

thats was "Winter in a week 2007"
Redfeild got hit bad they had 145" in a week a new record :bluebounc


----------



## KarlG (Jun 6, 2007)

*Last Year's Storm*

State and city did a great job given the amount that fell.

Here's a video I made from some storm shots, of the same storm.

Oswego Snow Week


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

thats a ton of snow
what did you do with it once you cleared the roof?


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, All my out of state buddies felt bad for us in Buffalo when we got hit with the 2' in october and the trees all came down, then you guys got hit!


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

That video was awesome!
The mailbox pics reminded me, they must have had some nasty cleanup this spring, I remember driving down the roads and the plow trucks had just 'Winged' off the banks, and all the mailboxes for miles. I remember seeing the tracks from the snowblowers clearing shoulders, and just stumps left of mailbox posts. oops.


----------



## rabbit16 (Nov 20, 2007)

I live in williamsville ny outside of buffalo and we where suposedly one of the hardest hit areas. when I woke the next morning and tried to clear out my driveway my snow blower wouldn't throw the snow and we had no power and I was suppsed to go to Pittsburgh that day to visit family but I ended up not leaving my street for about a week and made a ton of money working for people around me shoveling snow and cleaning up peoples yards. Im prepared now though with a generator and im hopefully getting some equipment to help plow and clear debris


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Did that sign say _*"Lots for Sale $.65 an Acre"*_ ?!!!!!!! payup

Alot of snow! :yow!:


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i'm with sixfeetdeep...that was an awesome video.....so..how long does it take 11 feet of snow to melt?


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

rabbit16;434284 said:


> I live in williamsville ny outside of buffalo and we where suposedly one of the hardest hit areas. when I woke the next morning and tried to clear out my driveway my snow blower wouldn't throw the snow and we had no power and I was suppsed to go to Pittsburgh that day to visit family but I ended up not leaving my street for about a week and made a ton of money working for people around me shoveling snow and cleaning up peoples yards. Im prepared now though with a generator and im hopefully getting some equipment to help plow and clear debris


The Amherst/williamsville area was the hardest hit, but man the city was a ***** to deal with. Atleast you guys got space out there, there was no space to move in the city. We f'd up 2 of the trucks that night trying to get around. Thought it was a branch and tried to dive through, turns out the little branch was attached to a large downed tree. Oops.


----------



## KarlG (Jun 6, 2007)

*Snow*

Syracuse averages about 115 inches a year, but just about an hour to the north there is much more. Redfield got hit the hardest at just over 12ft fall in that week. They average 270 inches a year. 
Good news is Syracuse only averages 0.1 inches of snow in May so it's mostly gone by June. Mostly.


----------

